#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Mash'Allah zo mooi!

## muslima_

Het huwelijk, een verbintenis voor eeuwig
liefde, rust en het hart voelt zich vredig
Samen Allah :-) aanbidden voor het paradijs
het wereldse leven als een gezamenlijke reis

Voor elkaar zorgen als doel, elkaars gewaad
hij of zij die je voor Fajr gebed wakker maakt
Samen tot Allah biddend, samen de genegenheid
de harten zijn verenigd tot in de eeuwigheid

Elkaar aansporen tot het goede en ondersteunen
een band van vertrouwen waar je op kan leunen
Zoals Khadijah en de profeet (sasw) samen deelde
met enkel één doel, twee personen in één leven

Is het een utopie of ook een ware realiteit?
het antwoord is, sterk geloof, standvastigheid
dan kun je dit leven leiden zoals het behoort
door Allah te gehoorzamen, tot aan de dood

----------

